# Reverb help



## Tempfram (Jul 15, 2019)

https://instaud.io/3WRD

https://instaud.io/3W0q

Does anyone know how sounds like these are made? It doesn't sound like any reverb I know.

Here is a random stringed sound I fed through a hall reverb.

https://instaud.io/3WRG
Thank you.


----------



## fustrun (Jul 15, 2019)

Sounds like an eventide blackhole reverb or a valhalla shimmer, might be just a very long plate ..


----------



## Scoremixer (Jul 15, 2019)

Fire up Valhalla Vintage Verb and preset of your choice from "Huge Spaces". Then experiment with using high feedback filtered delays both pre and post-reverb to recirculate the sound and break up the shape.


----------



## Tempfram (Jul 15, 2019)

Scoremixer said:


> Fire up Valhalla Vintage Verb and preset of your choice from "Huge Spaces". Then experiment with using high feedback filtered delays both pre and post-reverb to recirculate the sound and break up the shape.


Which settings in the program are they exactly?



> Sounds like an eventide blackhole reverb or a valhalla shimmer, might be just a very long plate ..


Blackhole does sound similar. So convolution reverbs won't work here?


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 16, 2019)

I think now, a lot of algorithmic reverb have this space. Diffuse, long (>3s), with high frequency response, not high early level, some modulation... (valhalla room, sparkverb...)


----------



## Tempfram (Sep 15, 2019)

fustrun said:


> Sounds like an eventide blackhole reverb or a valhalla shimmer, might be just a very long plate ..


I got blackhole and no preset sounded like that, did I not use the right settings?


----------



## mixtur (Sep 15, 2019)

Waves hybrid reverb is extremely configurable and worth a try


----------



## midi-et-quart (Sep 15, 2019)

Maybe you should take a look at Soundtoys' little plate?








Little Plate


The lush sound of plate reverb – with a modern twist.



www.soundtoys.com





Blackhole would have been my first recommendation as well, but whenever I don't manage to get that sound, I come back to this little plate - very flexible and alive sounding reverb.


----------



## J-M (Sep 15, 2019)

Another vote for Little Plate, love that thing!


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 15, 2019)

The first one sounds like a huge reverb reverb and some delay as well. They delay's really blurred though so probably a delay aux being fed back into a really long reverb. Does kind of sound like Back Hole as someone else mentioned...

The second ones definitely reverb and most likely a plate... Plates are great for big huge reverbs. (Although there are some great huge convolution impulses as well.)

Any of these should get you in the ballpark:

Vintage Verb has a category called _Huge spaces_.
Altiverb has a category called _Mausoleum_
Spaces (I'm still on v1) has a couple categories, _Ambient Guitar_ and _Ambient Synth_.

You could also send a little signal to a tape delay then feed the output of the tape delay into the same reverb.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes, it feels like a plate reverb. It keeps the whole thing shinny without adding mud in the low end.


----------



## Tempfram (Sep 16, 2019)

jcrosby said:


> Any of these should get you in the ballpark:
> 
> Vintage Verb has a category called _Huge spaces_.
> Altiverb has a category called _Mausoleum_
> Spaces (I'm still on v1) has a couple categories, _Ambient Guitar_ and _Ambient Synth_.





> Blackhole would have been my first recommendation as well, but whenever I don't manage to get that sound, I come back to this little plate - very flexible and alive sounding reverb.



These all have the same cave like sound I was talking about. They are completely different from those examples.


----------



## Tempfram (Sep 19, 2019)

Can anyone weigh in on this?


----------



## Will Blackburn (Sep 23, 2019)

You already have the answer! The only thing i would add is using either blackhole/shimmer/Valhalla Delay etc as a post fader FX return and then you process the FX channel not the instrument. EQ out the mud that gives the 'caveyness' you speak of, do some m/s eqing to emphasise the width, add compression to bring it forward. Use a stereo enhancer if desired. Adjust the return amount to get that balance of hearing the instrument in the middle and the tail/delay in the sides. You can get very close just with Valhalla Shimmer's default preset - blackhole.


----------



## Tempfram (Sep 30, 2019)

Will Blackburn said:


> You already have the answer!


Well, no. I uploaded the 4 examples right above. Did you listen to them?



> You can get very close just with Valhalla Shimmer's default preset - blackhole.


It does sound like what I was aiming for. How is it different from the Eventide's Blackhole itself?


----------



## paulthomson (Sep 30, 2019)

Hey not sure if this will explain precisely what you need but I do look at many of the above mentioned verbs and also show you how a reverb is built - so you’ll have a good understanding of the principles by the tine you get to the end. If you've got any questions after watching post here and I’ll check back. Hope it’s useful!


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 30, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> Hey not sure if this will explain precisely what you need but I do look at many of the above mentioned verbs and also show you how a reverb is built - so you’ll have a good understanding of the principles by the tine you get to the end. If you've got any questions after watching post here and I’ll check back. Hope it’s useful!




This is a great video. I bought Eventides Blackhole after watching this last year! Cheers Paul!

Other great reverbs....Eventides SP2016 Reverb and Fabfilter Pro-R are also brilliant.


----------



## paulthomson (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks pfmusic! Glad you found it useful!

Love that Blackhole..


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 30, 2019)

Everyone always responds to every question with what you should buy. :(

Just load a reverb with a big hall program and set it to a really long reverb time, like 10 seconds. If you want that funny stuff on the tail, that's done with pitch-shifting delays.


----------



## Tempfram (Sep 30, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> Hey not sure if this will explain precisely what you need but I do look at many of the above mentioned verbs and also show you how a reverb is built


At 7:10 all except the very short reverbs sounded like what I created. And at 17:20, which stage of the process is responsible for the focus of this thread?



> Just load a reverb with a big hall program and set it to a really long delay, like 10 seconds. If you want that funny stuff on the tail, that's done with pitch-shifting delays.


You mean a 10 second predelay? And delays themselves come back as audible echoes on percussive sounds.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Oct 1, 2019)

This is a quick remake of that Borderlands one using shimmer. 









Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





FWIW there's a Q&A article (2016) with Jesper on Gearslutz where he mentioned his most used reverbs which are:

AKG BX20 Spring Reverb Tower
Eventide 7000
Lexicon vintage reverbs (model 200, 224X) 

That BX seems to be massively popular on the VGM circuit.


----------



## Tempfram (Oct 1, 2019)

Will Blackburn said:


> This is a quick remake of that Borderlands one using shimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your inbox.

Thanks.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 1, 2019)

Tempfram said:


> You mean a 10 second predelay? And delays themselves come back as audible echoes on percussive sounds.



Sorry, I meant a 10-second reverb time! 

Will edit...


----------

